# Eskimo Quantum 43cc Power Auger



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone have any knowledge on this auger? It's $300 and seems like a solid auger for the price with good reviews but I figured I'd ask my fellow shanty members. I know there's Strike Master and Clam. Which do you guys think is the best all around brand? I don't have a ton of cash so I'm trying to go for something cheap that will be reliable and still get the job done. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Jiffy pro 4 propane with a 10" screw.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Does anyone have any knowledge on this auger? It's $300 and seems like a solid auger for the price with good reviews but I figured I'd ask my fellow shanty members. I know there's Strike Master and Clam. Which do you guys think is the best all around brand? I don't have a ton of cash so I'm trying to go for something cheap that will be reliable and still get the job done. Thanks for the help guys!


I love my eskimo but it is older with a Tecumseh powerhead, haven't heard any bad about them, they import the motors or powerheads, but they use the same on their earthquake earth augers and I believe they are the number one seller of earth augers
none of the auger companies make their own powerheads as far as I know


----------



## hydra therapy (Mar 16, 2006)

Bought a 33cc runs great, cuts like a hot knife in butter. been out on 4 outings, very happy with the performance and weight. I had a ancient unit that was very heavy. The 33 is nice and light.


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

I bought a ht polar fire two years ago cheap and it cuts awesome!!! I use the hell out of it and it starts with two pulls. I did drop it once last year and broke the carb in half. called ht and they overnighted the part for me. Didn't pay a penny. 5 stars so far for me.


----------



## Jason985 (Jul 12, 2011)

Jiffy pro 4 lite 8" works great. Weighs 26lb


----------



## wadester (Jul 3, 2012)

If you are going to buy one just anty up and get the jiffy propane. I have the 4 pro 10" and multiple people have gone out and bought their own after watching it work. Also, don't buy anything made by Eskimo. It's ****. There's a reason their gear is less expensive then the others.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

wadester said:


> If you are going to buy one just anty up and get the jiffy propane. I have the 4 pro 10" and multiple people have gone out and bought their own after watching it work. Also, don't buy anything made by Eskimo. It's ****. There's a reason their gear is less expensive then the others.


Easy to say "ante up" when you have the money. I however am a broke college student that doesn't have $500+ laying around to throw at an auger. That's the first negative review I've read about Eskimo, almost all their gear and ice fishing websites say that people love their gear because of the durability and price.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

I used a z71 shark 10 inch auger last weekend and couldn't be more impressed with the viper motor on the Eskimo. I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## motocross269 (Dec 6, 2014)

I have an Eskimo 43 and an HC40 propane..

The 43 Mako is a fine auger...Just run canned premix gas in it with no Ethanol and don't prime it very much because it has a tendency to flood...I just choke it and it starts on the first or second pull every time. ...From what I have seen the quantum blades are the best out there..


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Easy to say "ante up" when you have the money. I however am a broke college student that doesn't have $500+ laying around to throw at an auger. That's the first negative review I've read about Eskimo, almost all their gear and ice fishing websites say that people love their gear because of the durability and price.


Yup, you just gotta love posts like wadester's! :lol: :lol: :lol:

However, being a broke college student maybe you might consider a used auger? 

Good call on the pre-mix fuel unless you've got access to a gas station the sells alcohol free "rec gas" then you can mix your own trouble free fuel.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Burksee said:


> Yup, you just gotta love posts like wadester's! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> However, being a broke college student maybe you might consider a used auger?



I thought about trying to sneak my tax return money past my mom and buying the auger, but I left the post up on the computer and she shot that down so fast. Yeah, blew that one! But now I think I'm just going to save up my money and I'll easily have $300 saved for next season so I can have a nice auger from December (God willing) through late March or early April (again, God willing).


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Have you considered the cordless drill conversion for a hand auger? If you have a decent cordless drill laying around and hand auger with decent blades it's a totally viable option and a lot cheaper than a brand new powered auger. 

Otherwise head over to craigslist or the classifieds here. Always deals to be had!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

factory refurb 33cc 8 inch $229
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/S33Q8-ESKIMO-STING-RAY-STINGRAY-33cc-8-INCH-POWERHEAD-ICE-AUGER-SALES-MODELS-/351300159810?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51cb1f0942"]Sorry, that's not working right now[/ame]

sales demo 51cc shark 10inch $300
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Z51Q10-ESKIMO-Shark-51cc-Used-Sales-Models-Ice-Fishing-Auger-Powerhead-/351319915336?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51cc4c7b48"]Sorry, that's not working right now[/ame]


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up guys! I'll look into all your suggestions!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I bought the Eskimo HC40 propane and it was the best investment in fishing or hunting gear I've ever made. After hand cranking holes through 2+ feet of ice last winter I had to do something. Close to 100 holes drilled this winter and still on the first propane tank, and this has the 10 inch blade.. Bought it off Amazon for $399.00 shipped to my door but now the price is $449.00.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I may consider a propane auger. Which is better or is it just personal preference?


----------



## slip.sinker (Jun 17, 2015)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Thanks for the heads up guys! I'll look into all your suggestions!


I'm looking into that auger right now... I was wondering if you ended up purchasing one?


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

slip.sinker said:


> I'm looking into that auger right now... I was wondering if you ended up purchasing one?


Yup i absolutely love it. The only issue i have had is when it's -20° it didn't want to start. So i grabbed a fresh propane tank out of the shanty. Cause it's heated, fired up first pull. Very happy with my Jiffy.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Gun Nut said:


> Jiffy pro 4 propane with a 10" screw.


I have this Auger and love it.. Coldest days in the bay last year fired in 2 pulls. Screwed a tank on last week and it fired in 3 pulls. No gas to mix no choke no primer.


----------

